# Best car color & best leather interior color? white leather... possible?



## ABell11 (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm getting a new ride & I'm undecided on car color & interiors, I've been hearing the white or champange is best for looking clean & ease & I'm curious if anyone has white leather interior on their cars & if it's impossible to keep clean compared to beige & black.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ABell11 said:


> I'm getting a new ride & I'm undecided on car color & interiors, I've been hearing the white or champange is best for looking clean & ease & I'm curious if anyone has white leather interior on their cars & if it's impossible to keep clean compared to beige & black.


Yeah, white leather would be a great choice. Wouldn't show any dirt or spills at all.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

My leather is gray, other than the wear of being 8 years old it looks great.


----------



## JuberSELECT (Aug 5, 2016)

Denim rubs


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

I like brown leather. In mine i dont find that stains stick and i like the look more than black on black


----------



## ABell11 (Aug 17, 2016)

I think I might be a moron, but I'm probably going to get a white on white leather 2014 Optima even though I might have to spend a bit of $$$ on cleaning products & detailing hopefully it'll be worth it & I hope I can get at least a few months w/o having to get it detailed.


wk1102 said:


> My leather is gray, other than the wear of being 8 years old it looks great.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

White leather turns into yellow leather. Good luck.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ABell11 said:


> I think I might be a moron, but I'm probably going to get a white on white leather 2014 Optima even though I might have to spend a bit of $$$ on cleaning products & detailing hopefully it'll be worth it & I hope I can get at least a few months w/o having to get it detailed.


For Uber? Oh my... I'd rethink that of you are planning to use it for Uber...


----------



## ABell11 (Aug 17, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> White leather turns into yellow leather. Good luck.





wk1102 said:


> For Uber? Oh my... I'd rethink that of you are planning to use it for Uber...


Even if cleaned daily it turns yellow?


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

ABell11 said:


> I think I might be a moron, but I'm probably going to get a white on white leather 2014 Optima even though I might have to spend a bit of $$$ on cleaning products & detailing hopefully it'll be worth it & I hope I can get at least a few months w/o having to get it detailed.


Please don't do white/cream leather for Uber. The combination of pax, wear-and-tear, and depreciation sounds like a losing proposition.

You'll eventually get tired of cleaning the seats everyday or get very pissed when the inevitable idiot ruins the trim. Either opt for a dark color (black or brown) or cloth seating, you'll save yourself so much grief in the long run.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ABell11 said:


> Even if cleaned daily it turns yellow?


Unfortunately yes, just the air and sun,
especially the sun.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

I wouldn't get white leather even if I didn't drive for Uber. Too much of a pain in the ass to maintain.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Black on Black with tinted windows.


----------



## ABell11 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys I'm going to probably now get a bronze w/ beige interior bc I got a pretty good deal 4K below KBB & I still have 2 days to find another deal.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

ABell11 said:


> I think I might be a moron, but I'm probably going to get a white on white leather 2014 Optima even though I might have to spend a bit of $$$ on cleaning products & detailing hopefully it'll be worth it & I hope I can get at least a few months w/o having to get it detailed.


If a pax pukes in your white interior car, what then? Do you have kids or pets that ride in the back? Unless you love to clean your vehicle weekly or even more frequently, I'd get a gray or black interior.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I have a cream/beige interior in my Ford Flex and I haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

My interior is known as "macchiato beige" but is more of a cream/ivory colour.

Probably depends whether or not you're on UberX, and the type of passengers you get. I work part-time on UberExec (uses the same cars as UberBlack in US markets, but without the colour restriction), and only do the odd airport run every now and again, with passengers tending to be the business type/or on account and they often wear suits and very rarely jeans.

Easy to keep clean, wiping down with leather wipes, every now and again, found in the cleaning section in supermarkets, etc.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Get a car with a good synthetic leather (high quality vinyl) in black, it never gets dirty, easy and cheap to maintain and is almost indestructible. Then get good all weather mats and put them on top of your regular floor mats. 
I get the "this is the cleanest uber I've ever seen" all the time and I only vacuum every other week, shake off weather mats almost daily and wipe the interior down every other week. I also got white exterior as it hides dirt and water spots from rain great. My black cars are a pain to keep clean on the outside


----------

